# brine shrimp



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

will brine shrimp eat fish flakes? i just bought some as food and i noticed a ton of them have eggs on them....i want to keep them alive so i can hatch baby brine shrimp. will this be okay?
anything other information that ill need to hatch brine shrimp would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

brineshrimp live in saltwater they prefer cyclopese u can get a frozen stick of it at the lfs for about $10 and depending on how many you have i keep anywhere between 100 and 500 brineshrimp everyday and on a everyother day feeding cycle this $10 stick of cyclopese not only give them nutrition to pass on to whatever you are feeding them to but also will last me about 6-8 months if not up to a year i have not mastered breeding brineshrimp because my air pump is psychotically high for the 5g i keep them in supposedly brineshrimp will breed and breed and breed no matter what the conditions are BUT to get them to hatch you should have some sort of air bubbles in the tank creating a SMALL current on the tank floor because brineshrimp will actually drop the eggs onto the floor of the tank personally a whole saltwater setup is too expensive for a stupid meal for my fish so i just set up a plain bare tank brine shrimp will stay alive in this setup without any air bubbles (naturally you can only keep so many) but they dont breed nearly as much brine shrimp are also SEA MONKEYS if that helps you out any some other foods you can give them is live plankton and some other products that your lfs will most likely care and supposedly the more adverse the brine shrimp diet is the more nutrition you will pass on to your fish its like feeding crickets to reptiles you gotta put the vitamins in the crickets to get them in the reptile


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice info Leafgoblin, you are helping me out here as well. I just hatched some brine shrimp and want a few of them to grow up and get a culture going. I am using a 2.5 gal pet carrier with saltwater and an airstone. I also added a clay flower pot and some slate rocks and a fake plant to get them in the mood. I have absolutely no idea if this experiment will work but I'm willing to try. I have several zebra plecos and L174's and they are carnivores. I know they eat brine shrimp in the frozen form but I'm sure they would prefer to hunt them down. I did a little research on Yahoo and I learned that you can use Spirulina flakes, place them in a closely knit cloth and tie off with a rubber band. Place this Spirulina ball in some salt water (separate dish). When feeding the shrimp, squeeze the ball and use an eye dropper to get some of the water and feed it to the brine shrimp. I also bought PhytoPlex food for coral, tubeworms, clams and salt water filter feeders. I would think they eat that too. Any helpful hint would be appreciated. This is new for me.
How often do you have to change the water ? At the price the salt cost me I do not want to change it more then I absolutely have to.


----------

